
Linux IoT Development: Adjusting from a Binary OS to the Yocto Project Workflow - chaknam
https://mender.io/blog/linux-iot-development-adjusting-from-a-binary-os-to-the-yocto-project-workflow
======
Lex-2008
Interesting idea, but I wonder how hard can it be and at what moment pros
overweight the work needed to rebuild your workflow/pipeline

